# SWR idiot<-------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My Radio Shack Sangein finally died after ten years of loyal service,trouble is,the shack only carries these wimpy little SWRs these days and CCrane dosen't have anything I like.anybody know where I can get a decent one in the 200$ range?


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Mag
I even googled sangein, nothing came up, this must be a radio product right???


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I probably screwed up the spelling,CCrane used to carry them.its a short wave radio.


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

Ham Radio Outlet would be a possibility. They carry all sorts of gear for comm including SWR meters. I picked up a real nice one that covers wide freq range. It also acts as a freq counter too. I think it cost in the $200 range.


----------



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

*Sangean Radio Search*



Magus said:


> My Radio Shack Sangein finally died after ten years of loyal service,trouble is,the shack only carries these wimpy little SWRs these days and CCrane dosen't have anything I like.anybody know where I can get a decent one in the 200$ range?


Don't know what model you are seeking. I found

Sangean Radio Products - A World of Listening - 123radios.com
AM FM Emergency Utility Radios at Radios4you.com

Also, Kaito was mentioned as a good brand, if you are interested in a change. If not, Amazon also offers Sangean radios.

Did you check EBAY?

Hope you get one soon.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sangean ATS-818ACS,thats it!but its sold out..........grrrrrrr.

I'm missing the BBC and my militia nuts!


----------



## OFG (Oct 23, 2008)

Radio Station UVB-76 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Interesting read on a mysterious Russian SWR station.

Enjoy...

Oh BTW when I saw the title of this thread I thought it was about "standing wave ratio" problems, like someone was having problems tuning an antenna or something lol...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I think I'll go see the local ham guru,he builds and services rigs,but I'll need to front him the cash,lol


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

*Speaking of Hams*

What's the best way to get your liscence? I understand you don't need to know Morse Code anymore. How do you start the liscencing proscess, just buy one and send the registration card in? That's all you have to do for a VHF on the boat, you just can't use them for land to land contact. I've been wanting to get a Ham or SSB for the boat.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Probably the best way is to find a local amateur radio operators club and contact them... see if they offer courses and licensing. The test needs to be administered by an approved tester, who then submits your results. (atleast that's how it's done here in Canada).

We had a group of people get together on a weekend, spent saturday/sunday reviewing the basics, asking questions, going through the sample test generator (something that Industry Canada provides people to help study for the Canadian test), and on Sunday afternoon a tester came in and administered the test. Bunch of multiple choice questions. Not really that hard if you understand the concepts. 

The test up here is 100 multiple choice questions... 10 categories. The sample test generator has 1000 questions... 100 possible questions per category. If you've got a really good memory, you just keep taking the sample test till you can get the majority of them correct.


----------



## pills (Feb 16, 2009)

I went to QRZ.COM QRZ Ham Radio Practice Tests and took the practice tests until I felt comfortable. I passed with only one missed question.


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

I would start with arrl.org (American Radio Relay League). Here's a FAQ on that website on getting started with licensing, how to find classes, how to prepare, etc.

ARRLWeb: Where Do I Start?


----------

